# Food Safety News Wed 10/23/2019



## daveomak.fs (Oct 23, 2019)

Food Safety News
Wed 10/23/2019 4:02 AM
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.








* District’s popular Persian restaurant chain is not having a good year*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 23, 2019 12:05 am The Moby Dick House of Kabob, a Persian restaurant chain with two dozen locations in the Washington D.C. area, has had 30 good years, but this is not one of them. Maryland, Virginia and Washington D.C. health departments continue their investigations into Salmonella illnesses likely linked to hummus served at various Moby Dick locations throughout...  Continue Reading



* Two more beef recalls in Canada for E. coli risk; U.S. warning remains in place*
By Coral Beach on Oct 23, 2019 12:04 am Public health officials have added two more notices to the stack of beef recalls already underway in Canada. An E. coli investigation sparked the actions there, which in turn caused U.S. officials to issue a warning. Well, more than 100 beef and veal products are under recall in Canada. The first notice was posted on...  Continue Reading



* Food crime is out there and we need to deal with it, says head of SFCIU*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 23, 2019 12:03 am The boss of the Scottish Food Crime and Incidents Unit has spoken of the need for industry input to tackle problems and urged patience for those eager to hear results of operations. Ron McNaughton, head of the SFCIU at Food Standards Scotland, said food crime is any fraudulent activity that can impact the safety and...  Continue Reading



* Poll finds food safety mostly taken for granted in UK*
By News Desk on Oct 23, 2019 12:02 am Nearly eight out of 10 adults in the United Kingdom admit to taking food safety for granted according to a survey. The online analysis of more than 2,100 U.K. adults this month looked at people’s concerns about the food they buy and their confidence in U.K. produced food. The survey by YouGov, commissioned by the...  Continue Reading


----------

